

Ask HN: Termsheet for Start Fund - anothermike

Does anyone know where I can get the termsheet offered to the ycombinator companies by SV Angels and Yuri Milner?  Thanks.
======
danielayele
I don't think the actual term sheet has been released publicly but heres a
summary of the terms: [http://www.startupcompanylawyer.com/2011/01/31/what-
are-the-...](http://www.startupcompanylawyer.com/2011/01/31/what-are-the-
terms-of-yuri-milnersv-angels-start-fund-150k-investment-into-y-combinator-
companies/)

